# Critique my OTTB [confo, flat, and O/F]. (:



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

His feet look very... odd. Bubba will probably be able to explain more than that, when she sees this. But something about his feet is wrong.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks like he has a bit of a roach back to me...

But I LOVE HIM!! He looks great over fences


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

His feet are long, the farrier was out of town, he should be done within the next week. But if you all see something wrong, let me know. I'll talk to him and have him fix it.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Not sure about the feet thing, but he's a cutie! You guys look fantastic


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

I love him and his mohawk! So adorable. I noticed the roachback, too. Just a tad bit. But other than that, he looks great


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

So I was looking at his feet today. I think it may just be the picture. Because they look relatively okay, just a tad bit long (as I said above, the farrier was out of town and had to come a week late). They do look a bit funny in the picture though. I'll post a picture after they're all done up and pretty. Also, the farrier has been trying to fix a poor farrier job caused by a farrier that did his feet at my old barn and MAJORLY messed them up.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry for the double post, I forgot to say thanks to all the compliments!


----------



## brittabam (May 7, 2010)

He has cute jump


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Any critiques on me?


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Just wanted to add, your eq is FANTASTIC. I love love love your back when you jump.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't have any critique to say but I am IN LOVE with your horse! He is very beautiful.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks! Believe it or not, he was free!  i retrained him off the track.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horser (Dec 15, 2011)

you look great, just remember to keep your thumbs up to prevent the broken wrist effect... horse looks great! He does have a slight roach like my mare. love his clip and mohawk!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

I think your form is really good. Good leg,your looking ahead,your arms are in a good position on his neck..I don't see anything wrong with your form...well done!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

You guys could go into the Equitation ring and win. No question about that. 
He actually doesn't look very "typey" to me... he could almost pass for having some warmblood. Quite a lovely pair you two make!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

In these pictures, there's a broken line from your elbow to your horse's mouth. Work on keeping that straight line

He's a lovely boy; he's drapey in his front end over fences, but his knees are even and he has a nice bascule. Work through gymnastics to help with this


----------



## maesseren (Jan 24, 2012)

He looks a lovely sort.  

Your clip is a little different though, what made you choose that over something more conventional? It's the first time I've seen someone choose lines like those (theyre lovely and straight though!)


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

we do jumpers and have always been the "oddballs", so we went with a strange clip. he was the awkward, ugly horse when i got him. ill post a picture when i get home. he doesn't even look like the same horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

The picture below was the "sale" picture they sent me... not too flattering, aye? I hated him when I first went to look at him, but I took him as a free project. However, as he came into shape, and cleaned up, I fell in love with him and was never able to sell him. Haha. 

I don't think it looks much like him anymore.


----------

